# Dishwasher element for RIMS?



## davelovesbeer (15/11/14)

Has anyone used a heating element from a dishwasher for a rims. 

My dishwasher just broke, but the element is still ok. The element is a heating jacket around about 1 inch pipe, which may be a bit large for good heat transfer, but it works for a dishwasher i guess.. The dishwasher used to heat to 70C, so it could be ok for mashing.

Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts

Thanks

Dave


----------



## crozdog (15/11/14)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Only issue I can see is it may be a higher watt density, so you amy get some scorching. Give it a burl - you never know. Otherwise heat your strike & sparge water with it.

Don't forget to rip out the solenoid valves from the dead machine while you're stripping it!! automation here you come….


----------



## davelovesbeer (15/11/14)

Its 230V, 2040Watt it says on it. Didnt think of getting the solenoid. Got sick of cutting my fingers on the damn thing.

Thanks Crozdog


----------

